
9 Terms You'll See in Your Equity Offer–and What Actually They Mean - ChefboyOG
https://angel.co/blog/9-terms-youll-see-in-your-equity-offer-and-what-they-actually-mean
======
wuunderbar
What about "Right of First Refusal" in the context of start-up equity? How
does this work in practice?

------
jerryyu
TIL 0.1% of an average pie crust is roughly 0.0282 inches

